# Question about money in Carpentry



## boxer1-2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Im curious as to what you all do in the winter, I'm 18 and going to get a job and start an apprenticeship and I was just wondering what you like to do to get more money in the winter when things are real slow?

Thanks

Sean


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Boxer i would go to work for a solid company . Even background check the companys on the BBB website . At 18 pretty much your going to work for some guys just as a gopher . I recomend the above man . Or really go to college and come straight on the block with a degree . get a company truck boss everyone around book smart and get your butt kicked by some mad framer . Naw im joking do all the above .


----------



## snuffy (Nov 9, 2004)

be nice if ya stuck to the topic at hand...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I work all year long. I don't like working outdoors in the winter but would if I really needed. However I try to get indoor jobs for the winter.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Nobody likes to work outside in the winter but the work can be done.Save some money when you are working a lot and you wont wind the reduced hours so much. No matter what anyone tells you, you never "get used to the cold" Thats why you dont see eskimos in bikinis!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats why you dont see eskimos in bikinis!

I can't even imagine! That's why I choose to live, work and play in So. FL. I saw some real eye-candy today....but then I see it every day.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 2, 2005)

*plow snow*

Living here in Southern Michigan I have 2 plow trucks and push snow for $130 hr. Most of the guys on my crew also push snow. So we have the day off during the storm or the day after and they make a weeks pay pushing snow for a night. We frame houses,apartments,condos,hotels and office buildings year round so when it snows it's money falling from the sky for us.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

I only complain about the cold if it gets into single digits.If your doingdemo orframing easy to stay warm.Tip,buy a pair of pac boots you will wonder how you lived with out em '


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Weather? the only thing that changes for me is the amount of leads. I don't stop for the little white stuff........It stops for me!:cheesygri 

Bob


----------

